# New enclosure!



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally got my colombian a 4x2x2 rather than his current 30 gal..... I know this will not be his permanent home, but it will definitely last him longer than the 30 lol. Got it for a steal!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good deal. Lets see some pics of your tegu and his new setup - if you don't mind!


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay, Only problem is I dont know how to upload pictures


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 8, 2013)

upload to photo bucket post link here


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay! I'll try and get some pics tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 8, 2013)

I just download the pics from my email to the desktop and click on "add attachment".


----------



## Raicardoso (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice! Since we live around the same area mind if i ask details about the cage? As in price / place. Did you get it from some people who make cages to sell or someone who had a cage they wanted to get rid of?


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got it from a guy in Keller, he seems to just be a hobbyist. It's a little beat up, but I can fix it up with no problem. Just needs some new screws here and there


----------



## Raicardoso (Apr 9, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> I got it from a guy in Keller, he seems to just be a hobbyist. It's a little beat up, but I can fix it up with no problem. Just needs some new screws here and there



And let me know when you need to get rid of that cage. I could use a new cage for my beardie. I'd pay of course.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ill actually reserve it for you. It may be sooner than later actually


----------



## Raicardoso (Apr 9, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> Ill actually reserve it for you. It may be sooner than later actually


Appreciate it brotha!


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 9, 2013)

For sure, I pm'ed you.


----------

